

Akka Streams and HTTP 1.0 is live Why go async though? - loxxed
https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/07/akka-streams-a…elease-is-here/

======
mjstahl
The current link points to a page that doesn't exist.

Here is the updated URL: [https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/07/akka-streams-
and-http-1-...](https://www.voxxed.com/blog/2015/07/akka-streams-and-
http-1-0-final-release-is-here/)

